# Brooklyn Brewery



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

http://www.brooklynbrewery.com/
If thier available pick up some beers from these guys. I've had the chocolate stout and the lager and its lookin like everything they put out is some top-notch full flavored beer.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Schecter30 said:


> http://www.brooklynbrewery.com/
> If thier available pick up some beers from these guys. I've had the chocolate stout and the lager and its lookin like everything they put out is some top-notch full flavored beer.


for the price, the black chocolate stout is one of the best values for that style.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> http://www.brooklynbrewery.com/
> If thier available pick up some beers from these guys. I've had the chocolate stout and the lager and its lookin like everything they put out is some top-notch full flavored beer.


Try their Pilsner it is amazing


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The black chocolate stout is fukking outstanding. The brown ale is pretty good good too.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Try their Pilsner it is amazing


Nice, definitely going to try it.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> The black chocolate stout is fukking outstanding.


:tpd: It is in my top 3 beers!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

They're an excellent brewery that is often overlooked.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Black Chocolate Stout and Monster Barleywine. Two of my Favs:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The Brooklyn Brewery is walking distance from my home. A few times throughout the year, they open their doors for tours, and have street festivals with live music and all-you-can-drink beer for one flat fee!! :al

Their Local 1 special edition is really good too!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Their Local 1 special edition is really good too!!


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one. It is very good. Also the new one that was produced in collaboration with Schneider is great!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I used to love their beer when I lived in NYC. The "Brooklyn Lager" was my favorite.


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

i can't believe there are so many brooklyn brewery fans around here. i have to stiff arm the vendors and side step reps just to get past that crap. unfortunately, it's always between the front door and good beer.

i'm sure they make some good beer, but of the dozen or so varieties i've tried, i've found they range from horrible to mehhh (not bad, but by no means good).

if you can find brooklyn brewery around, try to find berkshire brewery out of MA.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hatred said:


> i can't believe there are so many brooklyn brewery fans around here. i have to stiff arm the vendors and side step reps just to get past that crap. unfortunately, it's always between the front door and good beer.
> 
> i'm sure they make some good beer, but of the dozen or so varieties i've tried, i've found they range from horrible to mehhh (not bad, but by no means good).
> 
> if you can find brooklyn brewery around, try to find berkshire brewery out of MA.


Dude, you hate a lot of popular beers. If brooklyn was brewing crap, the stuff wouldn't be selling, would it?


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

I like all the Brooklyn Brewery beers I've had, especially the Monster Ale barleywine. Berkshire Brewing Company is good too...and right down the street from me.


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Dude, you hate a lot of popular beers. If brooklyn was brewing crap, the stuff wouldn't be selling, would it?


you make a good point, however, McDonalds sells a lot of burgers every year... tell me they're not crap.

as for brooklyn brewery... perhaps i spoke too harshly. i don't hate brooklyn brewery. i simply find it... bland. i have found several of their beers to be ok at best. there's nothing wrong with that, but i tend to keep looking.

to each, their own. it could be my palate, my preferences. in my mind, nothing comes out of there that can hold a candle to a number of German breweries.


----------

